

Ask HN: Pivot from 'data science' to X? - movetoX

You always hear from engineers wanting to break into &#x27;data science&#x27;. Well, I&#x27;m a data scientist trying to break out!<p>I&#x27;m an embedded analyst in a small organization doing bigger-than-Excel-can-handle work (think: Python, R, SQL, UNIX utils, data viz, etc.), and I am disillusioned. At the end of the day, I&#x27;m just an in-house data janitor, supporting the people who make the real decisions. I want a job where I have 1. a role relating directly to the company&#x27;s core business, 2. access to mentors and promotion opportunities, and 3. the opportunity to make sales or products, not just charts and tables. I know this may mean downgrading data hacking from &#x27;love of my life&#x27; to &#x27;secondary skill set supporting my main work&#x27;, but I&#x27;m ready to pick up new skills and make the change.<p>Has anyone pivoted from embedded data analysis to a different career? What was it like? Am I correct in feeling like there&#x27;s a ceiling to where data crunchers can go in many organizations, or is that just my particular job? What new careers might I look into?
======
kiyoto
I totally hear you. As a quantitative analyst, I did something similar for
years (I personally cherish the experience. I became very good at hacking
together stuff fast =p).

Would you be interested in leveraging your skills AND learning about
distributed systems and databases in a highly concurrent setting? If so, drop
me a line (my email is on my profile).

------
stumpyfr
Your skills are really needed on the market, maybe try to do some consulting?
Still around your knowledges but will allow you to explore many different
stuff!

